# My Homebuilt CNC



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

My machine. There are a lot of improvements that i wish to make but it works.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Man that is way beyond me, good show. I guess to be into CNC, one would have to have some computer savvy, there is none of that "savv" here!! Computers hate me.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Not really. CNC's are getting very user friendly. If you can read a blue print use can program any machine with conversational software. All you do is fill in the blanks for feed rates and measurements. Google Centroid they are my favorite Controller and they have very easy to use software.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That's amazing! How long does it take to build something like that? I've seen parts to make a CNC router on Ebay, but that is beyond my capabilities at the moment.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*WOW Thats great!*

Hello, and congrats on the CNC build. It probably helps that you are in the computer field, and being under 30 helps as well.:moil: When i started working, computers were just a thought. It is amazing to see the work that they can do, and unlike me, they can do it without making a mistake Good job : I hope that you are enjoying the forum, Thanks for showing us your work . :thank_you2:


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm over 30 actually. I bought the kit from buildyourcnc.com. It was the best that my extremely limited budget could afford. When I got the kit it did not come with any assembly instruction or a bluprint. Just parts. I took it over to my Dad's. He doesn't know anything about cnc's either but he is mechaniclly inclined. You should have seen his face when I put about 50 various piecest of MDF and about 600 nuts, bolts, and screws on the kitchen table. We put it together by literally looking at a picture of one.
I'm not all that great with all the wiring or setting everything up on the software side either. I had to watch a few hours of videos to show me how to set every thing up. It sat in my Mother's kitchen for about 3 month's because I worked days and My old man worked nights so we could only work on it during the weekends. We assembled it and took it apart and reassembled it many times.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like your patience and perseverance paid off. How big of an area can you CNC? I'd like to play with one of those to make stuff like those kinetic moving sculptures like those on this site: LINK


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Those things are some of the coolest things I have seen. wonder what makes them move?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice Job David, congratulations


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

David, you've peaked my interest. I've spent the last hour or so watching the videos on that site. It's crazy that he is building those parts with a Ryobi hand drill, a manual miter-saw box, and he just eyeballs everything.


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

*New Build*

Hi there

I'm actually building a CNC based on buildyourcnc.com 1.3 design. I'm going to use that CNC to build one based on his blacktoe design.

Patrick has been very inspirational to me.

I'd be willing to share the sketchup file with anyone who's interested, but I'd recommend that you hold out until I finish my build so I can tell you if my plans are worth anything 

Dave


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

David I have another few questions:

How big is your CNC?
Which software you use and from where did you get it?
Where do you find the patterns?

Thanks


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

I can machine 36"x50" and is expandable
I ordered it in kit form from

I use Mach 3 software for the controller
I use CamBam for Cad/Cam. It does a good job for now.
All my 3D stuff comes from VectorArt 3D


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you David, Much appreciated


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in the process of building a CNC based on Patrick's design (the guy Dave bought the kit from).

I've started my own thread to doc my build, and I'll share my Sketchup drawings with any interested.

Dave Barr: could you share your impressions on the design, the weaknesses and what you would improve.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

my question is can you make the same results by hand? it doesnt seem much like real woodworking if you have to have a computer to do it for you?????

it seems to fall more in the computer field to me. not real woodworking.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Cdndave
Overall it is good design. When I do rebuild it. I will use steel tubing. For the base frame 1"x2". For the gantry lighter steel tubing or 1"x2" expanded aluminum. Same for the cradle. I would want the base heavy to maintain its rigidity. I also would like the gantry light but solid to increase speed and agility. Patrics design uses aluminum angle for the ways. They work pretty good, are pretty rigid, and are very forgiving when it comes to squaring up the machine. But they are a temporary. They won't hold up as long as rails. I will also probably go with a belt drive for my axises for increased speed and larger motor's (I'm currently using 328oz motors). Long story short, beefier materials. Bigger snd Stronger. I really like the fact that his machine iexpandible. That is why I will be using belts instead of leadscrews. Belts are easier and cheaper to upgrade.

levon
I can use traditional woodworking tools to make whatever I would like. The carvings not so much. I'm not an artist. I mean if you want to get technical about it the use of any power tool would not be tradional wood working would it? Like the guy on The WoodWrights Shop. I love that guy. He is highly skilled no doubt. But I bet you would use a router and a dovetail jig to make dovetail for a chest of drawers. He wouldn't. It would take him a couple of hours and you a few minutes. I built my machine so that I could start a buisiness. Time is money. The more time I save the more money I make. Thanks for the post. And I will agree with you that it does take less skill. Who really cares thogh as lng as you are having fun and take pride in what you do?


----------



## cdndave (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Levon,

it`s a marriage of woodworking and computer skills, it still requires creativity, logic and knowledge of the properties of wood, like David says "it's just another power tool".

my 2 cents worth

CdnDave



levon said:


> my question is can you make the same results by hand? it doesnt seem much like real woodworking if you have to have a computer to do it for you?????
> 
> it seems to fall more in the computer field to me. not real woodworking.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Dave,

it seems the people that are big computer reliant people have very few posts, like the more knowledgeable experts. no disrespect meant! 

i take my advice from the old guard that seems to have a lot of experience. 

we can agree to disagree as long as we respect each other, right?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi 

Every time this topic comes up,,,, "man verses machine", I wonder what our ancestors would say if they saw the type of power tools we use to create wood projects in this day and age.

It is a very interesting subject and one that "personal preferance" plays the biggest role.

Even though I do have a CNC I still like the old hands on technique,,,,,,, unless we are doing alot of repeating cuts.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

True. But there is skill involved with cnc's. I spent countless hours studying how to programm them. How create designs in cad (including 3d renderings). Not to mention studying the effects of speeds and feeds. True you could make countless unglorified widgets over and over. Do it all day at work. But you can create real works of art with the thing. I mean its not like you just point and click print. There are whole lot of variables going on. You have to use your noodle. If you don't your either goin to get hurt or break something pretty expensive. I heah I could get a saw, hammer, and some chisels and make something. I just like using this tool better. Ask any of the Old Guard if they would rather use a power planer and sander on their boards or would they rather hand plane and sand their boards.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

I built the thing by hand if that counts for anything. Wired her up and all. You think any skill had to be involved there?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i think lots of us ancient guys really like the hand plane better


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

yes David, i think it was an awesome job building the machine. i am very computer illiterate but think if i as hardheaded as i am wanted to build one , i could. i may have to go online and ask a million questions, but could end up with a working machine. i have no interest in making one and dont wish to put in the endless hours it would take.

i do enjoy using a saw, jointer , planer, bandsaw and other tools to build something from wood. 

i want the end result to be controlled by me, not a hewlett packard, lol

but thats just a difference in our approach, not a critique of either.


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Its all controlled by me. I tell it what to do and how to do it. Then I go get somethin to eat while it does it. Man I'm gettin fat.:blink:


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

By the way David, I think that is a neat CNC you have built, I personally enjoyed the "thrill of the build" and the computer end was,,,,, and still is,,,,, a pain. 

Great job and looking forward to your upgrades.

Happy CNC'ing


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

lol


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks alot John. By the way I been talking about your homemade sander today at work. I thinking of making one myself. I have an idea of your sander design on top with a planer on bottom. You just rotate the table to get access to whichever one you want to use and the other is instanly put away. I need something like that on account of I'm very messy.:laugh:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dave

I was going to ask about that, how long does it take to make one ,lets say the hatchet you made..?

I guess that why I like the CarveWright machine, it's not too fast but it's so easy to use, I don't need to learn how to fly a F18 ,it's just easy software that comes with it...drag and drop for most items..

===



davidbarr said:


> Its all controlled by me. I tell it what to do and how to do it. Then I go get somethin to eat while it does it. Man I'm gettin fat.:blink:


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

The fire axe took about 4 hours to make 2. I must admit though I did not create the 3D design. I purchased it from Vector Art 3D. I plan on creating my own as soon as I purchase the Aspire software from Vectric. I did however create the axe.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Check twice! said:


> By the way David, I think that is a neat CNC you have built, I personally enjoyed the "thrill of the build" and the computer end was,,,,, and still is,,,,, a pain.
> 
> Great job and looking forward to your upgrades.
> 
> Happy CNC'ing


John you are 100% right, I have no need for a CNC but if I build one it will be for the *"thrill of the build"*.

What you did really blows me away


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nicolas

I may get to experience, "the thrill of the build" once again. Scott is on me to plan a shot at the Mech Mate, a DIY build using metal framing. I am quite busy at work and I have a little over a year left with my work agreement. I giuess I could have a shot at it in about 400 days. 

I am just lucky my youngest son (27) loves to build like I do and he keeps me thinking young,,,, you can do that Dad,,,,, Right,,,  He is more computers and electronics and I am more mechanical. But we do fit together and seem to compliment each other when planning and building. We have brought the old and the new school together.

You have to admit Nicolas "it would be a challenge" 

Heading to bed, 4:00am comes early. You and David have a fine day and will chat again.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 19, 2009)

One thing about the machine, I doesn't ask for a raise, coffee break, or sue you when something happens to it. It also is at work on time and always shows up ready to go to work without you having to kiss its behind because its the only reliable help you can get.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

davidbarr said:


> True. But there is skill involved with cnc's. I spent countless hours studying how to programm them. How create designs in cad (including 3d renderings). Not to mention studying the effects of speeds and feeds. True you could make countless unglorified widgets over and over. Do it all day at work. But you can create real works of art with the thing. I mean its not like you just point and click print. There are whole lot of variables going on. You have to use your noodle. If you don't your either goin to get hurt or break something pretty expensive. I heah I could get a saw, hammer, and some chisels and make something. I just like using this tool better. Ask any of the Old Guard if they would rather use a power planer and sander on their boards or would they rather hand plane and sand their boards.


I would love to make one of them machines one of these days. It's not in the budget right now, but would like to in the future some time. It took a lot of skill and perseverance to start and finish a project like that. 

I've seen some guys sell there CNC services on Craigslist and one of them is pretty good. He does 3D engravings or whatever you call them from pictures. I'm thinking about getting him to do some pictures of my daughters. It's nothing short of artwork in my opinion.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Check twice! said:


> Hi Nicolas
> 
> I may get to experience, "the thrill of the build" once again. Scott is on me to plan a shot at the Mech Mate, a DIY build using metal framing. I am quite busy at work and I have a little over a year left with my work agreement. I giuess I could have a shot at it in about 400 days.
> 
> ...


I read your CNC build the other day and couldn't stop reading it even though it was getting late.


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

*I like your Style!*

By which I mean, you are a traditionalist at heart with an open mind to practicality.

BR,
Henry


----------



## mavkain (Jul 12, 2009)

That's an awesome machine isn't it? I downloaded the files he posted on the website and have the print outs for all the parts. Then I need to figure out how many nuts and bolts I'm going to need. I love how his videos aren't in a shop but at the kitchen table, living room floor etc. All with his kids playing around with stuff as he's showing how to put it together. Real nice guy too! When I start this build I'm going to take lots of pic to share!


----------



## GWEE (Jan 15, 2007)

Man i need to build a CNC Router, looks like a fun project and handing to use.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums GWEE.


----------

